# The OTHER What not to say.



## BryanMaloney (Jun 16, 2014)

So, when do I get my part of the payout from the World Government surtax?
Hey! I thought there'd be chicken blood!
And when do I get the "Hypnotize your wife" lessons?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 27, 2014)

I know what you mean. I'm a fairly new MM and no one has enlightened me on any of these things.....But wait, I forget that you have to be a "high ranking" Mason to know these things. Therefore, I think that you have been clued in but are withholding the info. lol


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 27, 2014)

I was promised a black helicopter and riches from a Nigerian prince- ain't seen either yet.  :-(


----------



## Chaz (Oct 17, 2014)

Ohh what a world it would be if masonry controlled all that we see...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 17, 2014)

Chaz said:


> Ohh what a world it would be if masonry controlled all that we see...


Absolutely!!!!!


----------

